# Cherry Audio Voltage Modular VST



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2018)

"Another" software modular synth. Teaser looks interesting
https://cherryaudio.com/


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 23, 2019)

Watching with interest. 7-Day Demo too !
Current $99. deal with Core + Electro Drums (104 Modules) seems cool way to get going with strong capabilities.
Like that it's both standalone and vst …..


----------



## Zx81 (Jan 23, 2019)

I bought the package a couple of days a go after being very impressed with the demo. There are some excellent preset patches that give a good example of what this environment is capable of creating.

I'm looking forward to getting my hands dirty and coding a few modules myself. The module development workflow seems well considered and relatively painless (if you have a background in software development). Hopefully a community will develop around the product and create some innovative modules.

Even if I don't get that far I'm sure I'm going to enjoy using the prebuilt modules.


----------



## mauriziodececco (Jan 28, 2019)

I am (positively) surprised to see that the JDK is based on Java. May be it is the time to get back to coding :-> ?


----------

